# Jedd's "combo" preventative meds 5 in 1???



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Jedds has a 5 in 1 combo by Vita King...for canker, cocci., worms, probiotics+ has anyone used this who can give me a thumbs up or thumbs down? Sure would make the preventative treatment for 32 pijis easier on me!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I don't know about that one, but I am using Vetafarm Wormout Plus that I got from Foys, and it takes care of : all worms, and coccidiostat, and it come in a bottle of 50 very small pills, and is easy to administer to a few piggies like mine. Hope this helps ya some.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It's generally better if you only medicate for the specific problem your birds are experiencing.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

If the birds had symptoms I would treat for it specificallyit...I was thinking more about preventative since I read that canker is always present at low levels and you need to treate for it periodically so that it does not get to a harmful level...same with worms...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have some of the 5 in 1 combo from JEDDS and have used it a couple of times when I thought something was "off" with an incoming bird but couldn't see anything definitive to treat for. I think it's probably useful as a preventative or "what if" treatment, but I would stick with the specific drug(s) when treating for a known ailment.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, Kippermom,

Just learning all about vaccines/meds/preventitives from our great experts here at PT.
The thing that concerned me with the Foy's 5 in 1 that you mentioned was that it contained probiotics. In the 'human' world of nursing, we always give probiotics 2 hours apart from the actual antibiotic/antiviral meds because it actually decreases considerably the probiotic effects as it contains live bacteria.
In this regard, I would give extra probiotics separate from the 5 in 1.
Hope this helps your birdies to stay in perfect health!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That's a good point, Christin. Anything that kills bacteria in this product will also kill good gut bacteria, probiotics should be taken in between treatment doses or after the treatment is over.


----------

